# Bicycle Heaven bike show & swap meet in Pittsburgh Pa



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

*Bicycle Heaven Bike Rides, Annual Bike Show, Swap Meet & Party!*

*June 9 & 10, 2018 and August 25 & 26, 2018*
*Swap Meet both days 9AM - ??? - Rain or Shine!*
*Vendor set up 7AM*
*FOOD, DRINKS & MUSIC!!*
Antique/Classic Bicycles and Parts

New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers welcome to set up for display
Free vendor spots

All others FREE admission!!

Bike Groups Welcome!

RJ Casey Industrial Park
1800 Columbus Avenue on corner of Metropolitan & Columbus 
Right off of the Northshore Bike Trail, just blocks from the RIvers Casino

*For More Information:
Craig Morrow 412-716-4956 or 412-734-4034*


----------



## catfish

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

catfish said:


> Thanks for the info!



Anytime.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> *Bicycle Heaven Bike Rides, Annual Bike Show, Swap Meet & Party!*
> 
> *June 9 & 10, 2018 and August 25 & 26, 2018*
> *Swap Meet both days 9AM - ??? - Rain or Shine!*
> *Vendor set up 7AM*
> *FOOD, DRINKS & MUSIC!!*
> Antique/Classic Bicycles and Parts
> 
> New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers welcome to set up for display
> Free vendor spots
> 
> All others FREE admission!!
> 
> Bike Groups Welcome!
> 
> RJ Casey Industrial Park
> 1800 Columbus Avenue on corner of Metropolitan & Columbus
> Right off of the Northshore Bike Trail, just blocks from the RIvers Casino
> 
> *For More Information:*
> *Craig Morrow 412-716-4956 or 412-734-4034*
> 
> View attachment 755693


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Bicycle Heaven will have a BMX ride for the BMX guys more info to come with Dave Jackson ,,,and 2 city bike rides for classic and antique bikes ..Im hoping to build up the event for BMX and mountain bikers so please pass the word,,info at  bicycleheaven.org   This bike swap is great for the family,,The bike Museum and Johnny Angles Music Museum will be open same as Get Hip records ,,so for you music lovers its more than just a bike swap.I will have a update on having a band this year and we are in walking distance to the Rivers Casino and for the kids the science center,,,lots of things to do close by and right off of the north shore bike trail,,,You can park the day before on Friday but not before 5:30 in the after noon please,,Thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

This is a few pictures of our swap meet.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Please mark your calendars ,,This year will be the best yet ,The BMX collection at the Museum is fantastic so we are hoping for BMX collectors this year buying and selling


----------



## bikiba

is that the real peewee bike?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

One of 12 or so made ,,,only 3 to be found some smashed in the movie ,,Paul Ruben / PeeWee has one and the Museum of America and Bicycle Heaven ,,it was found in the basement of the Alamo. The photo is with  Rap singer with a music video we did with the bike i have i will see if i can find a way to post the music video or see it at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## bikiba

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> One of 12 or so made ,,,only 3 to be found some smashed in the movie ,,Paul Ruben / PeeWee has one and the Museum of America and Bicycle Heaven ,,it was found in the basement of the Alamo. The photo is with  Rap singer with a music video we did with the bike i have i will see if i can find a way to post the music video or see it at bicycleheaven.org




that is awesome! I was planning on doing a cycle trip from NY to Pitts in may/june... i have to come see that bike!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

bikiba said:


> that is awesome! I was planning on doing a cycle trip from NY to Pitts in may/june... i have to come see that bike!



  Fantastic    We also have bikes from 5 other movies that are the museum as well,,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Bicycle Heaven is on the works for live music at the bike swap from Get Hip Records more info to come on that ,,,,We may have that going after 7 pm at Get Hip thats on the second floor same building as BICYCLE HEAVEN ,,,,,so that will give all the vendors something to do at night ,We will have a few bike ride events and a BMX ride on Saturday maybe on Sunday to,,,more info to come with that ,,,,THIS JUNE 9 AND 10 ,,,,,AND ON AUG  25 AND 26 ,,,,The Bike Museum will be open,,,The Music Museum will be open and Get Hip Records will all be open ,,Its more than just a bike swap,,,        NO VENDOR CHARGE FOR SET UP,,,,,,,THATS RIGHT FREE  and if you do good and had a fantastic time feel free to put something in the donation box,,,PLEASE PASS THE LINK,,,,,,,,,THANK YOU   ,,,INFO AT   bicycleheaven.org


----------



## John Gailey

This swap has been getting bigger and better every year.  I no longer live in Pittsburgh, but will be traveling from Cincinnati to be there.
Don't forget your prewar stuff.


----------



## Puruconm

I Definitely going to be there 
This year


----------



## Dave Jackson

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Bicycle Heaven will have a BMX ride for the BMX guys more info to come with Dave Jackson ,,,and 2 city bike rides for classic and antique bikes ..Im hoping to build up the event for BMX and mountain bikers so please pass the word,,info at  bicycleheaven.org   This bike swap is great for the family,,The bike Museum and Johnny Angles Music Museum will be open same as Get Hip records ,,so for you music lovers its more than just a bike swap.I will have a update on having a band this year and we are in walking distance to the Rivers Casino and for the kids the science center,,,lots of things to do close by and right off of the north shore bike trail,,,You can park the day before on Friday but not before 5:30 in the after noon please,,Thank you




Pgh. Old School BMX Racing group will be having a 4130 city ride, Saturday, June 9th at 10 am., starting and ending at Bicycle Heaven. 

If you haven't joined us previously, what to expect is a relatively flat, 15 mile loop through and around the city, utilizing the riverfront/Heritage trails and through many of the city’s hotspots. Riding at a moderate pace; start to finish takes about two hours. It's a fun time full of wheelies, bunny hops, curb blasting, and even an awesome dirt jumping session! And there's always a refreshment stop halfway through at the OTB Bicycle cafe in the south side. 

Meet up in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot at 10 am. Roll out is at 10:30(ish). 

All BMX are welcome!


----------



## Dave Jackson

Pgh. Old School BMX Racing group will be having a 4130 city ride, Saturday, June 9th at 10 am., starting and ending at Bicycle Heaven. 


If you haven't joined us previously, what to expect is a relatively flat, 15 mile loop through and around the city, utilizing the riverfront/Heritage trails and through many of the city’s hotspots. Riding at a moderate pace; start to finish takes about two hours. It's a fun time full of wheelies, bunny hops, curb blasting, and even an awesome dirt jumping session! And there's always a refreshment stop halfway through at the OTB Bicycle cafe in the south side. 


Meet up in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot at 10 am. Roll out is at 10:30(ish). 


All BMX are welcome!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Updates: There will be music after first swap meet day on June 9. Should be a lot of fun, more information on here.
https://www.bicycleheaven.org/pages/events


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Updates: There will be music after first swap meet day on June 9. Should be a lot of fun, more information on here.
https://www.bicycleheaven.org/pages/events


----------



## Phattiremike

I probably couldn't make you show Craig but will plan on a visit this summer your shop/museum looks to be a must see! 

Also thank you for the insight on my Bowden.

Mike


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

THIS WEEKEND       JUNE 9 AND 10  2018      FREE VENDOR SPOTS,,,,,You can start to set up after 6 pm friday ,,,,we will have a STINGRAY RACE,,,BIKE RIDE   ,D.J. ,,,,FOOD TRUCK,,,AND MUSIC EVENT AT 7 PM TILL 12  ON THE 9TH,,3 LIVE BANDS at GET HIP RECORDS above THE BICYCLE HEAVEN MUSEUM   INFO bicycleheaven.org


----------



## monark-man

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> THIS WEEKEND       JUNE 9 AND 10  2018      FREE VENDOR SPOTS,,,,,You can start to set up after 6 pm friday ,,,,we will have a STINGRAY RACE,,,BIKE RIDE   ,D.J. ,,,,FOOD TRUCK,,,AND MUSIC EVENT AT 7 PM TILL 12  ON THE 9TH,,3 LIVE BANDS at GET HIP RECORDS above THE BICYCLE HEAVEN MUSEUM   INFO bicycleheaven.org


----------



## monark-man

the meet gets better every year,and so does the Museum. //////////////////////monark-man


----------



## WildBill Prolago

https://m.facebook.com/groups/567984166634410?view=permalink&id=1367959419970210


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Swap Meet today!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Swap meet today


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

More photos. Said rain all week but on Sat it was good most of the day but on Sunday they called for rain most of the day but the weather was good till 4 or so


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

More photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> View attachment 822324 View attachment 822323 More photos
> 
> View attachment 822325
> 
> View attachment 822326
> 
> View attachment 822327
> 
> View attachment 822328
> 
> View attachment 822331
> 
> View attachment 822332


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

A few more photos


----------



## Colby john

Good morning, 
Does anybody know who own the sidecar ?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Great pics thanks , anyone have info on the Huffy Rail


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Colby john said:


> Good morning,
> Does anybody know who own the sidecar ?



its a great price Lawrence Behery


----------



## Colby john

Was the side car yours?


----------



## Phattiremike

Great pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Mark your calendar  for AUG 25 AND 26   ,,,I WILL POST MORE INFO ON WHAT BANDS WE WILL HAVE AT GET HIP DURING THE BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET AND OTHER EVENTS


----------



## OhioJones

After seeing all of the photos I realise that I need to make the 4 hour drive. Looks like a great time.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Ohio JONES     will be great to see you,,,it gets bigger every year ,,,so many things to do,,,the bike trail right behind us a easy walk / bike ride to the Rivers Casino,,,the Carnegie science center for the kids and the point at the 3 rivers always something going on,,,,We have the Music museum and Get hip records that will be open and on Sat night a few bands to see in the same building as Bicycle Heaven,,,and bike rides and more,,,,,and i don't charge a nickel for vendor spots   412 734 4034 info  or better take the tour at   bicycleheaven.org


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Mark your calendar   THIS AUG 25 AND 26 2018 ,,,I will have a update on the bands that will be playing on Sat night


----------



## Dave Jackson

Pgh. Old School BMX Racing group will be having a 4130 city ride, Saturday, August  25th at 10 am., starting and ending at Bicycle Heaven. 


If you haven't joined us previously, what to expect is a relatively flat, 15 mile loop through and around the city, utilizing the riverfront/Heritage trails and through many of the city’s hotspots. Riding at a moderate pace; start to finish takes about two hours. It's a fun time full of wheelies, bunny hops, curb blasting, and even an awesome dirt jumping session! And there's always a refreshment stop halfway through at the OTB Bicycle cafe in the south side. 


Meet up in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot at 10 am. Roll out is at 10:30(ish).


----------



## Dave Jackson

Pgh. Old School BMX Racing group will be having a 4130 city ride, Saturday, August  25th at 10 am., starting and ending at Bicycle Heaven. 


If you haven't joined us previously, what to expect is a relatively flat, 15 mile loop through and around the city, utilizing the riverfront/Heritage trails and through many of the city’s hotspots. Riding at a moderate pace; start to finish takes about two hours. It's a fun time full of wheelies, bunny hops, curb blasting, and even an awesome dirt jumping session! And there's always a refreshment stop halfway through at the OTB Bicycle cafe in the south side. 


Meet up in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot at 10 am. Roll out is at 10:30(ish).


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Weather looking good,,we have people coming from CA and New York ,,,,,looks like a lot of BMX bikes and parts and lots of road racing bike stuff,,some ELGIN stuff coming  from Philly ,,,Some are coming in on Friday. Please come in after  5 on Friday  best for good parking ,,,on Friday we have a few bands playing on floor 2 at GET HIP RECORDS that is after 7 pm   412 716 4956 info,,,,,


----------



## John Gailey

Responded to Howard's thread about this swap.  Better every time!
ISO a single hash putter stem.  You got it, bring it!
See you Friday night.


----------



## Walter Powell

ISO Pre War Schwinn CT Parts. Bring em'.


----------



## John Gailey

Car is loaded and should arrive Friday when things start happening. 
 Hey Jeff and Kurt, have those cold beers ready.  PBR preferred.  See you soon.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Walt D is here already lol,,,you can come in after 5 pm on Friday to set up or if you come before that its ok just can't set up till after 5 since the parking lot will be full,,,,looking like a great turn out so far with good weather ,,,,,,,we have a BMX ride on Sunday,,,,,,,,,on Friday we have a few bands playing at Get Hip Records above Bicycle Heaven after 7 pm ,,,Music,,,BEER and Bikes ,,,every year is getting bigger and we can expend to the other parking lots if needed,,,,,,thanks hope to see everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,we may go on a trip to a guy who has a bunch of Whizzer bikes motors and parts and is only 10 min away from the swap meet,,,,,a collection with some motor cycles and a 58 Vett  and other stuff,,,,,,,,,,swap starts at day light till the next day Sunday till 7 pm or last man standing ,,,,,,


----------

